# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met PAAZ (Universitair Medisch Centrum Utrecht)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
PAAZ (Universitair Medisch Centrum Utrecht)
Heidelberglaan 1
Utrecht

Bezoek de website van Universitair Medisch Centrum Utrecht


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met PAAZ (Universitair Medisch Centrum Utrecht).*

----------

